
Grokking the anthropology of social networks - Alex3917
http://www.danah.org/papers/FriendsterMySpaceEssay.html
======
JMiao
I've been a big fan of Danah's work for the past 3 years. This is an
interesting analysis she published a while back (though it's ever evolving),
especially since most people are quick to generalize Friendster's demise as a
product of internal politics and featuritis.

